# Lenovo Ideapad 710s-13SKB - Lüfter extrem laut!



## aordecai (16. Januar 2017)

*Lenovo Ideapad 710s-13SKB - Lüfter extrem laut!*

Moinsen liebe Leute,

habe seit knapp 2 Wochen das oben erwähnte Notebook (Ultrabook). Ansich ein tolles Ultrabook und glücklich bin ich trotzdem nicht. Bei kleinsten Anwendungen, z.B. im Internet surfen, fängt an der Lüfter extrem laut zu werden. Die Temperatur meines i5 steigt bis auf 70°C lt. HWiNFO. Habe schon versucht mit "Notebook FanControl" es in den Griff zu bekommen. Da ich leider nicht wirklich weiß, wie die dort eingesetzten Configs erstellt werden bzw. ich kein Plan davon habe, habe ich die Config vom Lenovo Ideapad 500s genommen. Es hat Abhilfe geschaffen, ab und an ist das Ultrabook still, doch dann fängt er wieder an laut zu werden. Mein alter Desktoprechner ist leiser. 

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Oder Tipps geben, was ich machen soll? Ich benötige Ruhe beim Arbeiten und das Ultrabook gibt es mir nicht.

Habe das Bios auch schon aktualisiert. 

Mfg


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lenovo Ideapad 710s-13SKB - Lüfter extrem laut!*

Laut Netz ist das Problem kein Einzelfall, was darauf schließen lässt, dass Lenovo einfach beim Design bzw. der Implementierung der Luftkühlung gespart hat. Anscheindend ist die Lüfterregelung auch derart holperig konfiguriert, dass sie bei Temperaturerhöhungen gleich voll aufdreht. Also entweder in NBFC reinarbeiten und selbst eine richtige Kurve basteln oder das Gerät zurückgeben.
Könnte höchstens sein, dass Lenovo hier irgendwann ein BIOS/Treiber-Update nachreicht. Aber ob man sich darauf verlassen sollte? 
Hatte selbst unlängst Probleme mit meinem älteren IdeaPad und habe dazu dutzende Threads aus der eigenen Lenovo-Community durchgelesen. Die Situation war ernüchternd: hunderte, die ein und dasselbe Problem schilderten, aber keinerlei Reaktion vom Hersteller, der sich der Sache ernsthaft anzunehmen scheint...


----------



## aordecai (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lenovo Ideapad 710s-13SKB - Lüfter extrem laut!*

Schade seitens Lenovo. Tolles Notebook, shit Lüfter.


----------

